# Eberron Collector's Guide



## Echohawk (Sep 4, 2010)

The Eberron Collector's Guide has moved to the ENWorld wiki.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Sep 5, 2010)

Tremendous!

Thanks for sharing this with the rest of us. (And it seems I can't give you XP again... yet.)


----------



## Derulbaskul (Sep 5, 2010)

Tremendous!

Thanks for sharing this with the rest of us. (And it seems I can't give you XP again... yet.)


----------



## doctorhook (Sep 5, 2010)

Echohawk, I wanted to XP you in the Dark Sun thread, but I wasn't able to then, and I'm not able to now. However, I definitely owe you PosRep for this thread, and I promise I'll be back eventually to give it to you.

In short, great work, dude!


----------



## Zaxarus (Sep 5, 2010)

There should be also:

Promotional item
Eberron Cloth Map (2004 ?)

I think the map was released as a GenCon promo item (like the recent Dark Sun one), but i can't be sure since i bought it on eBay (and for only a few $ ).


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 5, 2010)

Zaxarus said:


> There should be also:
> 
> Promotional item
> Eberron Cloth Map (2004 ?)
> ...



Thanks, I've added that. Seems like it was released at GAMA 2004, a little earlier in the year than Gencon. Nice catch! (And let me know if you want to part ways with yours... )


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 12, 2010)

Derulbaskul said:


> Tremendous!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with the rest of us. (And it seems I can't give you XP again... yet.)



Ditto! 

Having recently tried to find all of the Eberron material in the Dragon/Dungeon magazines, this is tremendously useful to me!


----------



## deadsmurf (Sep 12, 2010)

This list in great!
But It's got too many Miniatures in the "Eberron miniatures" list really.
Things like "Cleric of Syreth" are definitely NOT Eberron, and there are many other questionable inclusion in the list also.


Dragon Samurai (Dragon Samurai was a PRC from the miniatures Handbook)
Frenzied Beserker (A General PRC from Complete Warrior)
Voice of Battle (Just a bard, no special Eberronian characteristics)
Dwarf Raider (a random dwarf with a crossbow)
Dwarf Wizard (Again a random dwarf)
Half-Orc Paladin (Half-Orcs can't be paladins outside of Eberron?)
Elf Stalker (Elves can't be sneaky outside of Eberron?)
Wizard Tactition (It's just a wizard.)
Arcane Ballista (Never appeared in an Eberron book)
Combat Medic (again)
Halfling Slinger (It's a halfing with a sling, that's more Tolkien than Eberron)
Cleric of Syreth (Who the heck is Syreth?)
Spellscale Sorcerer (Spellscale I believe is from Race of the Dragon, not Eberron at all)
Storm Archer (arguable, but easily done without eberron material)
Elf Warmage (It's an Elf Caster... not especially eberron)
Half-Orc Spy (Just because it's a spy doesn't mean house Tharask)
Soulknife Inflitrator (Basic XPH character)
Halfling Brawler (Halfling Monk isn't especially Eberrony)
Wild Elf Warsinger (Wild Elves are specifically NOT eberron)

Some of these had Mark of Heroes/Xen'Drik expeditions support on the back as pregens - I personally don't think that warrants inclusion - except possibly as a separate category.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome work.

[MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Have you seen this?


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 12, 2010)

deadsmurf said:


> This list in great!
> But It's got too many Miniatures in the "Eberron miniatures" list really.
> Things like "Cleric of Syreth" are definitely NOT Eberron, and there are many other questionable inclusion in the list also.



Yeah, I must admit that I'm also not convinced that all of those minis should be in the list. My primary source for deciding what counted as an Eberron mini was the D&D Miniatures Database which does seem a little overzealous in its inclusiveness. At some point, I'll come back to this list and prune out some of the more questionable inclusions.



> Some of these had Mark of Heroes/Xen'Drik expeditions support on the back as pregens - I personally don't think that warrants inclusion - except possibly as a separate category.



Here we disagree. I think the minis that were specifically flagged as being valid pregens for the Living Eberron campaigns should be included. If WotC specifically labels a mini as Eberron-compatible, that's good enough for me!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Awesome work.
> 
> [MENTION=36973]stonegod[/MENTION] - Have you seen this?



Indeed, I have. Good stuff.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Sep 12, 2010)

deadsmurf said:


> Arcane Ballista (Never appeared in an Eberron book)




It appeared in _The Forge of War_, which is an Eberron book.


----------



## deadsmurf (Sep 12, 2010)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> It appeared in _The Forge of War_, which is an Eberron book.




I stand corrected on that one - I forgot about it in there.



The way that I believe would be better to characterize miniatures would be to list ones created based upon classes, races and monsters in Eberron Books first, then list Mark of Heroes/Xen'drik Expeditions in a second list.  It is more accurate and informative that way.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 13, 2010)

I've added notes next to the minis that were included because they were "Approved for use with..." one of the RPGA Eberron campaigns. Deadsmurf, I decide not to split them into a separate section of the list, because some of them are clearly Eberron minis _and_ "Approved for use with...", and rather than list those twice, it seemed sensible to just add notes to the existing list. I hope it is a little clearer now.

I also removed a few minis that just didn't seem sufficientlly Eberrony, but there weren't many of those. Most of the dubious ones (including, rather strangely, the Cleric of Syreth) stayed on the list, because they were flagged on the stat cards as suitable for the RPGA campaigns.


----------



## deadsmurf (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome!

I think that makes the list an even more useful resource, and thanks for listening!


----------



## Dimitris (Sep 14, 2010)

AWESOME!

Thank you very much for your effort.


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 25, 2010)

I found another Dragon article:

Issue #378: Domains in Eberron and the Forgotten Realms (p.25)


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 27, 2010)

Jhaelen said:


> I found another Dragon article:
> 
> Issue #378: Domains in Eberron and the Forgotten Realms (p.25)



Good catch! Added, thanks.


----------



## megamania (Sep 28, 2010)

You have made the Gnomes of Zilargo envious with that list.


Well done.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 28, 2010)

[MENTION=15800]Hellcow[/MENTION] would love to see this!


----------



## Hellcow (Sep 28, 2010)

Klaus said:


> [MENTION=15800]Hellcow[/MENTION] would love to see this!



Indeed! Thanks for doing this, Echohawk!  

While it's not official, I've also been doing a little bit of Eberron support on my website, and I plan to continue with this in the future. Recent articles: 
Emailbag 9/25 - Dragonmarks & Droaam
Gunpowder and Item Rarity
The Order of the Emerald Claw & Zombies

It's hard for me to keep track of all the sites I'd like to, so I'm trying to make this the default place for people who want to ask me questions, just so the answers are in one place. If you want to send in a question, you can post it to one of the threads on the site or ping me on Twitter (HellcowKeith).


----------



## Festivus (Sep 28, 2010)

I did not see D&D Encounters Season 2 - "Dark Sun: Fury of the Wastewalker" on your list.  There are three chapters to it, "Chapter 1: An Obsidian Rain", "Chapter 2: Tomb of a Long Lost Age", and "Chapter 3: Flight to Tyr".

Bah, how did I manage to post in the wrong thread!  Sorry, this is for the Dark Sun thread.


----------



## buddhafrog (Sep 29, 2010)

That list is helpful - I'm considering buying/playing Eberron.  But alas, it is also exceedingly daunting.  It makes me want to keep my homebrew just a little.  Where or where to start.....


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 29, 2010)

Hellcow said:


> While it's not official, I've also been doing a little bit of Eberron support on my website, and I plan to continue with this in the future. Recent articles:
> Emailbag 9/25 - Dragonmarks & Droaam
> Gunpowder and Item Rarity
> The Order of the Emerald Claw & Zombies



Thanks Hellcow -- I've added all of those links to the Guide.


----------



## Hellcow (Sep 29, 2010)

buddhafrog said:


> That list is helpful - I'm considering buying/playing Eberron.  But alas, it is also exceedingly daunting.  It makes me want to keep my homebrew just a little.  Where or where to start.....



I suggest that the first thing you do is to look at a few of the Dragonshard articles. They're entirely free, and give you a sense of the flavor of the world. Beyond that, the 4E Eberron Campaign Guide does (in my opinion) a good job of pulling together a lot of information that's spread across the 3E books; if you only get one book, that's the one I'd recommend. This is the reverse of the 4E Eberron Player's Guide; due to complaints that the original Eberron sourcebook gave away too many of the secrets of the world to players, the EPG actually gives away very little and in some cases is an unreliable narrator presenting common but false knowledge (IE, goblins are savages!). 

Another thing about Eberron is that unlike Forgotten Realms, the novels aren't canon. Our goal with the novels is to provide inspiration - this is what an Eberron adventure _could_ be like. But the adventure should be about YOUR heroes, not ours. As a result, when my protaganists acquire an artifact in my second novel, I put the stats for that artifact in _Secrets of Sarlona_ and didn't mention the novel at all. Because in your game, I want your PCs to be the one who finds it. So the novels exist to give you ideas, but they don't define the world in the way the FR or Dragonlance novels do.


----------



## Antariuk (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry if this a necro but I want to thank Echohawk for this awesome list. Especially the entries for Dungeon and Dragon Magazine are worth gold for someone like me who is hunting down additional material for his game.

Aureon's blessings upon you!

P.S.: Sorry about the XP, I meant of course to be positive about that.


----------



## Echohawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Updated with the _Continent of Khorvaire Map_ and the last couple of Dungeon articles.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a great list!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hellcow (Mar 28, 2012)

Dang, I'd forgotten this was here! Thanks for maintaining it - I'll post a link on HDWT!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 29, 2012)

Hellcow said:


> Dang, I'd forgotten this was here! Thanks for maintaining it - I'll post a link on HDWT!



You're into Metal Detecting? 

[sblock]I set 'em up; you knock 'em down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Hellcow (Mar 29, 2012)

TarionzCousin said:


> You're into Metal Detecting?



Well, duh - it's the best way to spot metallic dragons!

But I was actually referring to my website, where I just posted the first installment of what I hope to be an ongoing Eberron Q&A (and a link back here!).


----------



## Echohawk (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for that link [MENTION=15800]Hellcow[/MENTION]! I've added the latest HDWT article to the Guide, as well as _Dolurrh's Dawn_ which I sadly managed to miss the deadline for ordering. Are there any plans to make that available again at a later stage?


----------



## Hellcow (Apr 1, 2012)

Echohawk said:


> Thanks for that link [MENTION=15800]Hellcow[/MENTION]...as well as _Dolurrh's Dawn_ which I sadly managed to miss the deadline for ordering. Are there any plans to make that available again at a later stage?



That's a good question. I can't sell Eberron products, but it's possible I can post it for free at my website - I'll check with WotC and see if they've got a problem with that.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Updated with a link to the June Eye on Eberron article, a mention of the upcoming July article and a half-dozen new blog posts on Hellcow's HDWT web site.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 31, 2012)

Updated to include all of the French, German, Italian and Spanish translations of Eberron products that I could track down, as well as the latest two articles from Keith Baker's blog. If anyone is aware of any foreign language releases that I've missed, please let me know!


----------

